# Happy Meal Resists Decomposition for 6 months-photos



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2010)

McDonald&#8217;s Happy Meal resists decomposition for six months | The Upshot Yahoo! News - Yahoo! News

New York city-based photographer Sally Davies bought a McDonald's Happy Meal back in April, and left it out on her kitchen counter, and took photos of it every week for six months. She posted the photos to Flickr, and they can be seen here:

Davies McDonalds Happy Meal Project - a set on Flickr

Surprising? Or not?


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 12, 2010)

Great link, Derrel! I sure won't be eating at McDonald's anytime soon...


----------



## supraman215 (Oct 12, 2010)

It would be better if I saw a regular hamburger made from butcher bought ground beef and cooked, left there next to it for comparison.


----------



## mwcfarms (Oct 12, 2010)

Thats disgusting but not surprising. My little guys love McD's. We only get it for them once in a while as a treat. Thats bothersome isnt it that a treat is that nasty.


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2010)

supraman215 said:


> It would be better if I saw a regular hamburger made from butcher bought ground beef and cooked, left there next to it for comparison.


 

Well, they did it in the supersize me movie and the burger made with real ground beef went really bad in like a couple of weeks in a jar. the mc**** was still intact.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Oct 12, 2010)

ghache said:


> supraman215 said:
> 
> 
> > It would be better if I saw a regular hamburger made from butcher bought ground beef and cooked, left there next to it for comparison.
> ...




I mean, you'd think the bread would at least mold, right? Put the food in jar and you're trapping the air in, which will help speed up the process of mold/decomposition/etc. Either way, I think I'll stick with Red Robin the next time I want a burger..


----------



## Big Mike (Oct 12, 2010)

So the moral of the story is that if you eat Happy Meals, you will be well preserved as well.  :er:


----------



## ghache (Oct 12, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> So the moral of the story is that if you eat Happy Meals, you will be well preserved as well. :er:


 

lol, at least you know it doesnt go bad then you dont get sick


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 13, 2010)

Nasssssssssty!


----------



## prodigy2k7 (Oct 14, 2010)

Almost looks good enough to eat :lmao:


----------



## Leo4 (Oct 15, 2010)

So I eat their crappy burgers and I become immortal?:lmao:


----------

